# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  What is this clear bubble on my frogs back? does anyone know what this is?

## GREGCELLENT

Hi everyone.  so my frog Blue has this white bubble on its back. at first i thought it might be a tadpole but now im starting to think its soemthing else.. any feedback would be greatly apprecated.

----------

